# Source Upgrade to FreeBSD-8 Killed My ZFS Mounts



## Weaseal (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi all,
I did a source upgrade to FreeBSD-8.0-release today, and upon booting the new kernel, my ZFS partitions have disappeared.

```
<ROOT@:~># uname -a
FreeBSD relnor.com 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0 r199960: Mon Nov 30 12:31:08 EST 2009     root@relnor.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/RELNKERN  amd64

<ROOT@:~># zfs mount tank/usr/home
internal error: No such process
Abort trap: 6 (core dumped)

<ROOT@:~># zfs list
internal error: out of memory
```
Kernel and dmesg output are attached.

I have tried it with and without these lines in /boot/loader.conf, but get the same problem:
vm.kmem_size_max="1024M"
vm.kmem_size="1024M"
vfs.zfs.arc_max="100M"

Any hints?? Any other info I can provide?


----------



## knarf (Nov 30, 2009)

What does `# zpool status` say?


----------



## Weaseal (Nov 30, 2009)

knarf said:
			
		

> What does `# zpool status` say?




```
<ROOT@:~># zpool status
internal error: out of memory
```
FYI rebooting to my 7.2 kernel clears up all problems and the zpool works fine - however I'd like to get 8 working all the same


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 30, 2009)

Does it work with geom_bsd.ko, geom_label.ko, and
geom_mbr.ko loaded at the loader prompt or
in /boot/loader.conf ? (see how elsewhere...)


----------



## Weaseal (Nov 30, 2009)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> Does it work with geom_bsd.ko, geom_label.ko, and
> geom_mbr.ko loaded at the loader prompt or
> in /boot/loader.conf ? (see how elsewhere...)


Gave it a shot...no luck though...
	
	



```
<ROOT@relnor:~># tail -n 3 /boot/loader.conf
geom_bsd_load="YES"
geom_label_load="YES"
geom_mbr_load="YES"

<ROOT@relnor:~># kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   36 0xffffffff80100000 81d2c0   kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff8091e000 84e8     geom_label.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff80927000 209c0    geom_mirror.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff80948000 9280     snd_via8233.ko
 5    2 0xffffffff80952000 74fc0    sound.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff809c7000 1530     accf_http.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff809c9000 40c8     geom_bsd.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff809ce000 3778     geom_mbr.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff80c22000 3934     linprocfs.ko
10    1 0xffffffff80c26000 1bf26    linux.ko
11    1 0xffffffff80c42000 f1162    zfs.ko
12    1 0xffffffff80d34000 18cc     opensolaris.ko

<ROOT@relnor:~># zpool status
internal error: out of memory

<ROOT@relnor:~># zfs mount tank/usr/home
internal error: No such process
Abort trap: 6 (core dumped)
```


----------



## Weaseal (Dec 1, 2009)

This is resolved. I just needed to 'make installworld' - Ironically, I was intentionally holding off on this till I trusted the kernel.


----------

